# Water Return



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Sadly, I don't have any suggestions. My Ori hasn't really got the "bring back" part down quite yet. He chases it, runs to me, but then takes off expecting me to chase him. Lol.

I wouldn't been too concerned, personally. It just sounds like he prefers to retrieve to straight on. Or perhaps he gets confused on which stick to bring back so he gives up? Sorry I couldn't be more of help, overall though, it just sounds like he has his preferences, but I wouldn't take my complete word for it.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

GoldenGrady said:


> My Golden is pretty much spot on returning the bumper straight back to me when thrown in the water.....unless it is carried to the edge/shore by the current or wind. This usually happens on angled returns. When tossed straight out he's good. When tossed on an angle and the bumper ends up on the edge of the pond he swims to it then gets out and runs the shore back to me. It is driving me crazy. I try stopping him, correcting him (gently) hand signals, body girations etc. I guess I could try my 30ft lead and give him some angle marks, any other suggestions- how concerned should I be?


Smart pups learn in a hurry to cheat and run around the edge, so you don't want to encourage the behaviour. Try to choose ponds that are shaped to encourage the pup to return via the water. 

You really don't have the tools to de-cheat the dog until swim-by is completed.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Swim-by gives you a tool to handle situations in the water. Decheating gives you a correction if it is really blatant. 
Frankly if you are hunting or just planning on competing at lower-level hunt tests, it shouldn't matter a whole lot if he cheats on the return or not. 
Dogs naturally do this, running is a lot faster and easier than swimming.


----------

